# E34 M5: Performance stats/reliability?



## kjtar (Jan 3, 2005)

Am thinking of replacing my Mercedes with a more fun car, the E34 M5. I'm in the U.S. and although when searching on the 'net I usually manage to pretty much find what I'm looking for, on this one I'm running up against a wall :banghead: I'd like to get at least some sort of idea of what the car can do slalom wise and what kind of lateral gs it pulls. Now, I know it's not going to approach what the M3 or the M Roadster or Z4 can do, but is there any information out there on the North America E34 M5 that is available, for the sake of preliminary investigation?
Thanks a lot,
Tom near Tulsa, OK


----------



## BMRSEB (Oct 14, 2003)

kjtar said:


> Am thinking of replacing my Mercedes with a more fun car, the E34 M5. I'm in the U.S. and although when searching on the 'net I usually manage to pretty much find what I'm looking for, on this one I'm running up against a wall :banghead: I'd like to get at least some sort of idea of what the car can do slalom wise and what kind of lateral gs it pulls. Now, I know it's not going to approach what the M3 or the M Roadster or Z4 can do, but is there any information out there on the North America E34 M5 that is available, for the sake of preliminary investigation?
> Thanks a lot,
> Tom near Tulsa, OK


Found this on the 'net!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2005)

I asked about them a couple of years ago here. Here's the thread- http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42793


----------

